# News & Current Events > U.S. Political News >  Ron Paul- 3rd Party Candidate? Is it time yet?

## f16weav

I haven't seen much discussion on RP running as a 3rd party candidate yet.  If Ron Paul continues to gain  9%-15%  in the early primaries, when does he pull his name from the Republican ticket and run as a third party candidate?

I know he thinks he can win the Republican nomination (as all politicians do) but realistically you have to switch gears, save $$$ and energy, to the Independent Party sooner or later. I've heard him last week in an interview leave the "door open" on this option. 

In 30 days, each party will have their own candidate selected and Paul's staff, $$$ and 9%-15% support will have momentum and more importantly an equal platform. I look forward to your thoughts, inputs and best strategy to keep the RP train rolling!

sw

----------


## Mises

Well, this would most certainly not happen until after Super Tuesday, and it also depends on how much money he has at that point.

When Ron Paul first announced his candidacy, my belief was that his participation in the Republican nominating process was designed to get his message heard on national television, gain support, so that he could have a chance with a third party run.

He has given the impression that there is no chance for a third party or independent run, but he has never ruled it out, either.  Of course, it would be suicidal for his campaign to say he intended to run as a third party.  Had he done so, he would have certainly been kicked out of the debates.

----------


## f16weav

It might have been suicidal to run as a 3rd party candidate several months, but IMO, the timing is close...say 2 weeks max. Declaring sometime in the next 30 days (before Super Tuesday Feb 5 or so?) will thrust or keep RP into national spot light.  Declaring  ahead of the other two parties is the best plan , since the top 2 candidates in each party will be slugging it out, spending millions in cash and energy until the bitter end....this country is hungry for a viable 3rd party candidate with different ideas like RP...not a Perot or Forbes. Getting him out there early , declaring now rather then later will keep RP fresh, keep $$$ in the coffer and focus his staff and effort for the next big push...a three way race and not a 8-12 person scrum we have now.

----------


## winston_blade

3rd party is the wrong move and is assured defeat.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

Not with this current Campaign Staff!

IF he cleans house and staffs real political professionals... probably.

Not with the current bunch of Baboons holding the Football

----------


## bomybomy

Staying an R keeps his message out there.  Once people go Ron, they probably won't go back, and he keeps them in the primary.

If the R's don't nominate Ron Paul, as many others here, I hope the Republican party shrivels and dies.  They stand for absolutely nothing, as evidenced by the Iowa results (Mike and Mitt).

If Ron Paul does not win, I don't care at all about throwing my support behind the Republican party....they simply won't win anyway.  I say maybe the Libertarian party or someone else rise up and make this thing a 3 party state.  If they handled it just right, they could take the entire RP Army and enlist them.

----------


## Unspun

No, it is not time.

----------


## Devil_rules_in_extremes

It's political suicide for Ron Paul to run as an independent. The MSM has RP on record as saying he has ZERO intention of running 3rd party a million times over. We need to focus on winning the Republican nomination.

----------


## liberty_rp08

I just don't think the neoconservative Republican leadership will allow RP to get the nomination no matter what happens in the primaries.  But even if I am right, *and of course I hope I am wrong*, it's still important to dominate the Republican primaries to force the issue and put RP in the best position possible for a potential third party run.

----------


## The Tao Of Bill

It is never the time for Ron Paul to run third party. NEVER. If he loses the nomination he should end his pursue for the white house right there. We need him in government. He should focus his efforts on a re election to the texas congress seat he's had for 10 terms. Instead of getting a 3rd party Paul in (which isn't going to happen in a million years) we should focus on finding Ron Pauls across America to run for congress.

----------


## OKRonPaul

> It is never the time for Ron Paul to run third party. NEVER. If he loses the nomination he should end his pursue for the white house right there. We need him in government. He should focus his efforts on a re election to the texas congress seat he's had for 10 terms. Instead of getting a 3rd party Paul in (which isn't going to happen in a million years) we should focus on finding Ron Pauls across America to run for congress.


yes yes yes ^^^^

only possible way i could ever see a 3rd party run for him is he somehow gets swindled at the national convention despite being the 1 or 1a candidate there.  Talking about it now is distracting and not the best use of our time.

----------


## nate895

What we should do if Ron Paul loses the nomination, which will be less likely if we can come out in at least a strong third, we must try to overthrow the party infrastructure, and I have found a way. I've researched these caucus things, and it appears that every precinct has them every even numbered year, and so if the majority of Paul supporters attend these meetings and elect delegates to the county, and later state and district conventions, we can change the platform and the leaders of the party. 

Overthrowing the GOP is the only way to gain success.

----------


## NoVALady

Patriots,

Have any of you heard about Unity08?  (www.unity08.com)  In its FAQs it says the following:

"Unity08: The People's Movement to Reunite America Washingtons politics-as-usual is dead.  Unity08 is a growing movement of Americans that will combine Americas oldest values and newest technology to change our politics forever.  We believe that neither of todays parties reflects the aspirations of the majority of Americans. Both are unduly influenced by special interests and by money.  We believe that, as each generation before us has done, it is time to re-ignite the torch of freedom and create the re-United States of America.  We are of all parties, all ages, and all ethnicities.  We will not waste time talking about the shortcomings of todays parties or pointing fingers and bickering as they do.  
Instead we will prepare to hold, in June 2008, the first-ever online convention where millions of Americans will nominate a Unity ticket for President and Vice President of the United States.  We will work to achieve ballot access for that ticket in all 50 states. We will elect them to the White House in November 2008.
And, we will empower the American people to determine the crucial issues that will constitute the New American Agenda for the next president  and then vote on the key questions about those issues that all candidates seeking the Unity08 nomination will be expected to answer candidly and directly.  We invite all Americans to join us as voting members, to light up their own torch of freedom, and to help us reactivate the true American community  where finding common ground is how true leaders meet crucial issues and prove worthy of both our history and our dreams."

This platform/infrastructure seems tailor made for Dr. Paul's campaign once it becomes clear that he will not win the Republican nomination.  I'm intrigued by the fact that Unity08 members can nominate their presidential and vice presidential candidtes regardless of party and prioritize their issues in the New American Agenda (platform).  Dr. Paul's supporters could nominate him for President and someone else (maybe from another party) for VP.  In other words the American people could have executive leadership across parties.  Something might actually get done in Washington! I had never heard of Unity08 before today.  Does anyone else have any insight?  Thanks.

----------


## DaneKirk

> yes yes yes ^^^^
> 
> only possible way i could ever see a 3rd party run for him is he somehow gets swindled at the national convention despite being the 1 or 1a candidate there.  Talking about it now is distracting and not the best use of our time.


+2. We could harness the fundraising and organization developed here to get Ron some allies in Congress. That is the best way. And maybe in a few years time things will be better. But I do agree that we can not give up on Ron just yet, I think New Hampshire and Michigan will serve as better examples to his support than Iowa.

----------


## dvictr

*the american voters have three options is 2008.*


"Quasi Change": Bigger Government/Withdrawal timetable in Iraq - Barrack/ Hillary"Status Quo": Maintaing Gov. power/more spending in oversea military - McCain/Rudy/RomenyRON PAUL: Less Government/ spread democracy by example/ More civil liberites

At this point we have to concentrate to get as many voters on the record between now and feb. 5th for RON PAUL ... there needs to be a record that a significant part of the REPUBLICAN party will abandon the GOP party if RON PAUL is not the nomination. The GOP cannot afford to lose Ron Paul supporters to the socialists in 2008.. 


IMAGE a JULY 4th money bomb... the real REVOLUTION money bomb!

----------


## f16weav

[QUOTE=dvictr;829823]*the american voters have three options is 2008.*


[*]"Quasi Change": Bigger Government/Withdrawal timetable in Iraq - Barrack/ Hillary
[*]"Status Quo": Maintaing Gov. power/more spending in oversea military - McCain/Rudy/Romeny
[*]RON PAUL: Less Government/ spread democracy by example/ More civil liberites


Excellent Post!

With both parties/candidate pushing for "change"....getting RP in a forum/platform vs  Quasi Change and Status Quo will truly show the candidate of Change!


.....RP and company must work their collective a'rss off the next 30 days, but keep all options open to show America the real candidate of change! 

Stay focused now..but be ready to shift gears when the time is right and not give up the fight!

----------


## ErikBlack

If Paul can't win the Republican nomination how can he win the presidency as a 3rd party candidate? All of the people who didn't vote for him in the primaries are going to mobilize and vote for him as an independent?

----------


## cindy25

the only way a 3rd party candidate has any chance is:
           a) dems nominate Hillary
                       and
           b) Reps nominate McCain or Rudy
                        and
          c) the war starts going badly again

without all of those 3 things -and it has to be all of them- then 3rd party is useless.

         the only chance of a Repubican win is to nominate Paul and hope the Dems nominate Hillary

----------


## angrydragon

Search third party before posting, most of us say NO!

----------


## nate895

> the only way a 3rd party candidate has any chance is:
>            a) dems nominate Hillary
>                        and
>            b) Reps nominate McCain or Rudy
>                         and
>           c) the war starts going badly again
> 
> without all of those 3 things -and it has to be all of them- then 3rd party is useless.
> 
>          the only chance of a Repubican win is to nominate Paul and hope the Dems nominate Hillary


Three way race=Clinton victory. 48% love her, and therefore would vote for her, and that beats any other two candidates.

----------


## alexa doherty

We have to wait and see how ron does. Only after the primaries will we know.

----------


## jamesmadison

> I haven't seen much discussion on RP running as a 3rd party candidate yet.  If Ron Paul continues to gain  9%-15%  in the early primaries, when does he pull his name from the Republican ticket and run as a third party candidate?
> 
> I know he thinks he can win the Republican nomination (as all politicians do) but realistically you have to switch gears, save $$$ and energy, to the Independent Party sooner or later. I've heard him last week in an interview leave the "door open" on this option. 
> 
> In 30 days, each party will have their own candidate selected and Paul's staff, $$$ and 9%-15% support will have momentum and more importantly an equal platform. I look forward to your thoughts, inputs and best strategy to keep the RP train rolling!
> 
> sw


troll

----------


## Feelgood

Troll bait. Can we lock this thread?

----------


## Texan4Life

> 3rd party is the wrong move and is assured defeat.


+1

In a perfect world maybe. but unfortunately we have a two party system.

----------


## Man from La Mancha

Let be known if there are 10 million true patriots left that aren't airheads. This mathematical statement holds true. 10 mill people x $100 =  $1bill.  I don't want to hear those snippy answers why not $1 trill ect. ARE THERE THAT MANY PEOPLE THAT TRULY CARES FOR THIS COUNTRY???

.

----------


## Lance

I registered just to put in my two cents here. I am not a troll, I have been supporting Ron Paul for months.

I think the biggest thing holding back Dr Paul is the stigma of the Republican party. I don't know how many people I try to tell about Ron Paul who get cloudy when I mention he's a Republican. They just kind of glaze over and tune me out until I actually get them online and educate them a little, even then the Republican label is to hard for some of them to swallow. It's pretty obvious that's why the Democratic turn out is basically doubling the GOP in these early events. Most Americans don't want "Republican" tied to their name anymore and simply will not vote GOP regardless of the message. Ron Paul speaks of blow back and we can use this as another example of it. The neo-cons have basically soiled the Republican name for *at least* the next four to eight years.

Personally I feel as if Dr Paul should announce just before Super Tuesday and declare that he will run the remainder of his campaign as an Independent. I know in my heart that a-lot of people will come over to our camp if he is not affiliated with the GOP and that even the Republicans currently supporting him would continue to do so regardless of his partisan affiliation. Look at it this way, a general election debate with only three potential candidates. Ron Paul being the only true anti-war voice. We are sitting in a good position here folks.

Don't get me wrong, his move to run Republican early was a stroke of genius whether intentional or not. It has garnered him a solid base of supporters and a nice plump wallet that will allow him to run as an Independent on the "Big Stage". But, for him to remain Republican much longer only restricts the potential for growth that is possible. Simply put, we need to convert Democratic voters to the Ron Paul camp more then any other group. We will never do that as long as he wears the Red. 


Just my opinion. Ron Paul 2008!

----------


## Oldguard

> Overthrowing the GOP is the only way to gain success.


You don't want to wait just for an election year.  Get involved in the party NOW and STAY INVOLVED.  That grassroots change will last.  Then when election year rolls around the battle is already in your favor.  Besides which you can make changes in the platform and start electing REAL conservatives.

----------


## Lyn

Please stop with this talk. We are in the race of our lives right now. Just a few days from NH and this is not helpful at all.

----------


## Oldguard

> I think the biggest thing holding back Dr Paul is the stigma of the Republican party. I don't know how many people I try to tell about Ron Paul who get cloudy when I mention he's a Republican. They just kind of glaze over and tune me out


 Then stress that he's a Constitutionalist.

----------


## Lance

> Please stop with this talk. We are in the race of our lives right now. Just a few days from NH and this is not helpful at all.


Sorry Lyn just stating my opinion on this situation. Some of Dr Paul's recent comments lead me to believe that his candidacy as an Independent is inevitable. There is no way on God's green Earth the GOP hardcores will let Ron Paul be their candidate in the General election. Just the sight of the other candidates belittling and laughing at him during the ABC debate and Fox's choice to exclude him from their little pardon my french...circle jerk should be proof of this. Not to mention the way in which ABC virtually excluded him from the post debate discussion and forgot to mention who looked most Presidential according to facebookers. 

Also as I mentioned earlier Democratic numbers are simply dwarfing GOP numbers in regard to turnout. Dr Paul's best chance is to leave the Republican party as soon as it is beneficial to his campaign to do so. Even if Ron won every single GOP vote the Democratic numbers would trample us in the end. Again I apologize if you believe I am doing harm to the movement in any way but I feel open discussion on this topic should be encouraged and I have a feeling that in the weeks to come more Ron Paul supporters will align with this position. If we cannot convert massive amounts of Democrats in the coming months we stand no chance at the White House. Our best chance to convert Dems is to shed the Republican label all together. It stinks of War, corruption and death. All of which are not representative of the message Ron Paul conveys.

----------


## f16weav

Trolls! How about JERKS! None of us asking the question are trolling or trying to piss anyone off in this forum.....just because we haven't made 500 post or spend 8 hours a day on this site means we don't care or try to ask logical and informative questions. I am a life. I am a life time Republican and am new to this site a few days ago and Ron Paul several weeks ago. First thing I did was a "word search" of "3rd party" or "independent"...nothing comes up...zero, nada....so for you folks that have been over this topic time and time again... get over it and yourselves...we like RP message and want to hear more. See how the next few days or weeks plays out but keep the "grassroots" option alive. and hey...don't kick the new guys!

sw

----------


## MN Patriot

> If Paul can't win the Republican nomination how can he win the presidency as a 3rd party candidate? All of the people who didn't vote for him in the primaries are going to mobilize and vote for him as an independent?


The people who think Ron's presidential election is our one chance to take back our republic are short-sighted. These are usually the same people who get depressed because we didn't win Iowa, or New Hampshire, or any other state.

If Ron doesn't get the nomination, then I strongly think he should run as a Libertarian, since the LP already has a party infrastructure, ballot access is already established in many states, and Ron DID run as a Libertarian in 1988.

In addition, the LP should then have a candidate for EVERY congressional election, plus as many state elections as possible, starting with governor. 

I was a member of the LP 10 years ago, I ran for congress, but I was disillusioned with the incompetence of both the national and state parties. I will not join until I KNOW there are capable people with a credible long term vision of how to create a successful political party that will take the place of one of the other parties. Obviously the Republican Party will have to go, all the neo-cons can just join up with the Democrats.

----------


## f16weav

an RP quote from an interview today.....


The most interesting political question about Paul concerns whether he will run as an independent after he loses the Republican nod. Paul refuses to promise that he won't, and one can already hear how would frame an independent run: "The investment was made by the supporters," he notes. They gave the money, they'll decide what to do with it. In other words, if they demand it, he will have no choice but to go forward. 

guess that answers that question!
go rp go! good luck in NH..maybe he won't need it but get ready to shift gears and truly go national.

sw

----------


## anaconda

Third Party run would give RP a lot more time to get the message out. We would have to double up on our 4th quarter donations so that he could compete with the other two nominees. Can you imagine having to listen to Hillary and Giuliani from March to November? People would be clamoring to vote for RP.

But RP is in good shape right now. Let's kick butt in N.H., NV, MI, SC, and FL and go from there. Strong showing in these states and sky's the limit on Feb. 5.

Seriously! Stay focused on the present.

----------


## anaconda

Oops. Sorry. Moderator Delete this please.

----------


## f16weav

.....maybe this should be posted at the end of the NH debate 7/8/08 or this has been around already (although I have't seen it in the past week or so) but please take a look at the web site...if this has been around...plz send me the thread so I don't repeat and waste time.

Next big hurdle and new crosshairs for the RP forum!


www.opendebates.org

The control of any 3rd party candidate has been limited since Perot was allowed to debate....seems both parties think they lost potential votes. If RP finishes with 10% +/- several %,at not at the top,  the RP forum may have to gear up and petition to make sure he is included.

The media and the sports bookies  (check Vegas and the UK) have already pick Obama to win the national election, with the nearest GOP in 3rd or 4th....IMHO, this country will be hard pressed to elect a GOP candidate in 2008...going 3rd party is a viable option and will keep the RP train rolling.

Ventura had only 10% in the polls when running for Gov. in Min., allowed to debate and WON as an independent.  The forces have changed and getting on the National Debate schedule will be the next Fox Debate the RP forum will have to set its cross hairs on...would love to see a debate with only three...Obama, GOP and Ron Paul....this is the platform we want to be on and the odds makers will be going nuts trying to figure out where the moderates and the independents will vote!!

not giving up....just thinking ahead.
Good luck in NH

sw

----------


## luckystars

I think all Americans want a third party, this could be the time to launch it with all of Ron Pauls support. That in of itself would be a great legacy.

----------

